# Minigolf!



## JTingly (May 17, 2006)

whose a huge fannn and OWNS in mingolfing?

I DO! Man, they should make Pro Minigolfing lol


----------



## Prea (May 11, 2006)

I like playing at really badly kept minigolf courses, I think that it makes it more interesting.


----------



## canadian_husker (Apr 24, 2006)

JTingly said:


> whose a huge fannn and OWNS in mingolfing?
> 
> I DO! Man, they should make Pro Minigolfing lol


they do have pro minigolfing. i saw it on espn once and it was the saddest 'sporting' event i've ever seen televised


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

Whats minigolf?

In the uk we have pitch and putt, small par 3s, where you only need a wedge and a putter.

Or crazy golf where you putt around obsticles.


----------



## Prea (May 11, 2006)

^^ Sounds like Crazy golf for you.


----------



## Thumperfive (Apr 17, 2006)

I think the company Putt Putt sponsors some major tournaments..

espn will broadcast ANYTHING to fill the air time!


----------



## Prea (May 11, 2006)

^^ Did you see the show that was like MXC but more real. It was accually pretty cool.


----------



## Homeless (May 12, 2006)

Mini golf is fun I guess, but only if the course is kinda realistic. I like the ones with the real grass and sand and water. good stuff...


----------



## Michael311 (Apr 15, 2006)

Mini Golf is a blast, especially with children.


----------



## JTingly (May 17, 2006)

Lol, yes it is!! Oh man, so it IS pro, i should join up. If you ever see a guy named Jeremy Ting on ESPN, you can say. i know him, thats jtingly! lol


----------



## Prea (May 11, 2006)

Why would you join a minigolf leage?

I dont understand.


----------



## Michael311 (Apr 15, 2006)

Because someone has to be at something. If you are the best in the world in mini golf, more power to you


----------



## JTingly (May 17, 2006)

Hahaha, exactly. I was part kidding anyway, but it'd be fun don't you think Prea. To show the world how good i am at a kid's thing.


----------



## GolfBoy (May 13, 2006)

I started mini golfing and that's what got me into the real golf. I think mini golfing should be taught to those younger children that you want to be in golf.


----------



## Matthew_22 (Apr 11, 2006)

I agree, mini golfing is awesome fun.

Unfortunately we don't have a course in our town, cause all the kids would just smash the balls around and hurt people.


----------



## GolfBoy (May 13, 2006)

Ow, that's kind of violent. I have a minigolf course that is right across from my home. It's a really nice place with 18 holes and nice obstacles.


----------



## Deep (May 23, 2006)

I live near myrtle beach the mini golf capital of the world so I cant really help but play. I enjoy it alot and I am pretty sure I could own you all XD


----------



## bigboy (May 25, 2006)

Kinda funny to hear that mini golf has now gone pro. Hey if anyone runs in to a mini golf pro get his number


----------

